# Got my b-day present!!!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!! I finally ordered a red HMPK sibling pair!! Im so happy!! Im in Mexico right now and IDK when the next shipment comes in. Ill probably go pick them up from Linda Olsons house when they do get here. I cant wait to breed them!!
:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow nice! Do you have a link?

I'm assuming they're out of country...


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on the new pair! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup theyre from Thailand. Nope no link but lemme log into aquabid and Ill post one.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Coolio!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats! Happy early birthday? lol!

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics of them!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well Im kinda depressed...they get shipped to Linda Olson...ON my birthday....but I think its overnight delivery to her so Ill probably go pick them up on like the 8th or 9th depending on what I can arrange with Linda.

Anyway Ill probably be settin up some tupperware planted tanks for these guys (gravel, live plants, filter, heater) and for my other guys.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Only about a week then! =D


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It's ok! So it's a day late.. Usually the day after a birthday is the 'let down' day because no one is celebrating anymore..But in this case, it's a second day of AWESOME!

When my fish was shipped to the transhipper I got an email from her the afternoon she recieved it, it was a bit late in the day but I think that was just because she had to send emails to everyone..if she lives close there is no reason you can't go pick it up the same day! My transhipper sent my fish to my house the same day she recieved it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well everything is paid and theyre gettin ready for shipment on Nov. 7th...but Linda still hasnt replied........ *scratches head*

Anyway I cant wait to get them!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Pics when you get 'em!

gtg


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't get an email from the transhipper until she actually recieved the fish.. Maybe Linda will do that too?


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Gratz!!!! hope they arrive safe!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I emailed her before and she emailed back within a few days...oh well shell have to contact me when the fish come in.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They can get hundreds of emails a day...might have slipped her mind!  Don't worry, she WILL get in touch with you when she needs to!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesomeness! I just dont wanna spend money to have them shipped across town when I can go pick them up.


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I also got my new melano one day after my birthday (mine was October 27th), but, it was a gorgeous present even though one day late! Hahaha!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I love blacks too!! Lucky....hehe.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Hey Vamp...where's this link you promised? We want to see these fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I couldn't find it  But I'll take pics as soon as they get here...better get those tanks up....


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I couldn't find it  But I'll take pics as soon as they get here...better get those tanks up....


cant wait to see them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well my mom told the breeder the fish were for me and that it was my birthday so he put in a FREE CT male for me 

So far this breeder is awesome!! Aquabid name: Chaba


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you found a good breeder to buy from.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup me too. I think they come in tomorrow. It's overnight shipping right?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They arrived at the transhipper already? It's overnight if that's what you paid for!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I only paid $15 total for shipping in 3 fish. They get here tomorrow and I pick them up at like 6:30. I'm giving my mom the free CT male so that she ends up liking fish and lets me get a fish room hehe. I got all their tanks up and running. I'll be conditioning the red pair for like a month before setting up the spawning tank.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

OH YEAH! I forgot you aren't having it shipped to your house! Yes it is overnight! Woooo can't wait to see them!

 Next you just need your mom to buy you a macro camera so you don't need to take cell phone pictures!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe. My phone is ok depending on the light but sometimes it sucks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok they're getting settled into their tanks (which are really just plastic tubs with heaters, gravel, and a silk plant ).

Also I talked to Linda about various things but other transhippers came up and an interesting topic involving Jen Vivieros really suprised me...PM for more info.

She also gave me free IAL, microworms, and vinegar eels. She's also going to be holding a meeting to possibly get an IBC chapter here in Colorado. 

On her prices:
Linda needs surgery on her hips. Being a transhipper is the only way she gets money other than Social Security so I'll only be going through her for transhipping (plus no need to pay $35 for Express...). She answered all my questions as well. She seemed very rushed on the phone but in person she was really nice and helpful. Also she dosen't know computers very well and gets at least 300 fish in per shipment (this one had 321 and she said thats a small one) so it may take awhile to get her replys to you. 

Overall I'm very pleased with her.

PICS:



That's my boy Fireball 


Though not as red, Cherry is an amzing little girl (well actually big...she's bigger than all my fish ).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

They look really cute! Fireball has a really bright red (at least the picture shows him that way... ). I'm very happy for your beautiful birthday present!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's super red. A deep dark red actually. 

I forgot:
I walked into Lindas house and said DANG THIS IS BETTA PARADISE. Tons of jars and cups plus 3 big boxes full of bettas. A lot of different ones including 2 giants and amazing HMs.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I was considering getting some bettas off aquabid soon, but I was a bit nervous about the whole transhipper thing. I'll have to make sure I go through Linda when I order  Oh, and congrats on your new beautiful bettas!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! She won't be spawning till she gets her hip issues straightened out but when she does I wanna trade fry. After all she's an IBC judge and knows the perfect fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I found the auction (remembering I can just log in and look at the ones I have XP). Here ya go!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1288339991

Fireball is in the front and Cherry in the back flaring at him (like she's doing right now....... >.>)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ok so I found the auction (remembering I can just log in and look at the ones I have XP). Here ya go!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashmp1288339991
> 
> Fireball is in the front and Cherry in the back flaring at him (like she's doing right now....... >.>)


wow, they are RED. so pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They look almost orange in the picture but they're pretty dark. I love them! Unfortunately Fireball has a weird film building up in his tank so I've been removing that since I got him but he's happy


----------

